# koi swordtails



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

Wow the koi colored swordtails are awesome. I just wanted to bring this to people's attention if they haven't already seen them. I saw a bunch of them on aquabid, but it sucks because they are so expensive. I only saw the more simple koi patterns, but im curious to see how many koi patterns they can get into them in the future.
I think it would be fun to try and breed them, but I dont have the time, space, or stable housing situation to do it  maybe when im done with college


----------

